

Sync Google Chrome Settings Across Multiple Devices with Latest Stable Release - meganrosedickey
http://www.launch.is/blog/sync-google-chrome-settings-across-multiple-devices-with-lat.html

======
jamesbritt
This would be a lot more useful if my Google-branded Android phone ran a
Google Chrome browser.

 _Is_ there a mobile version of Chrome? As best I can tell there isn't.

